# Recommend a chipper?



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

*Wood chipper recommendation*

Depending on use I would say a DR Wood Chipper is the best for your money... mind you they are wood chippers only and not meant for brush or leaves... they can handle up to 5 or 6 inch stock and make a nice mulch for bedding ... I have one and love it and they have several models depending on your wallet size.

I went through 3 of the "3-way chipper/shredders" from sears and MTD... they are all the same base unit with a different engine and chute on them...

I had the best luck with the 10 HP MTD model but I had to reinforce the shredder discharge screen to stop it from clogging all the time...

If you have a need for brush chipping and leaf shredding with a little of the two and a half inch chipping then maybe a combo model is for you... 

final recommendation whichever model you choose... buy as much horsepower as you can afford... the HPs will save you tons of downtime from clearing clogs

P.S. I find chipping wood is a great stress reducer... HA HA HA


----------

